# Bought a Kona Remote 130



## tpc1 (Jun 29, 2010)

I have not ridden in quite a few years and wanted to get back into riding. I went looking at bikes and ended up buying a Kona Remote 130, Did I make a good choice on this? I have not picked it up yet so I want to make sure I Made a good choice. I am 5ft 10 240 rider. Thanks for the advice


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

Well, l've got the 2020 Remote 160 which l
bought NOS a couple weeks ago.

The bike is superb, you are going to love the Remote 130.
l've already been out on it around eight times in fact l just got back from a night ride.
l can't really fault the bike, and if you've got the 2021 version it's going to be better than mine.

Kona bikes are great, when you ride one you can feel the passion that's gone into designing it.


----------



## tpc1 (Jun 29, 2010)

lotusdriver said:


> Well, l've got the 2020 Remote 160 which l
> bought NOS a couple weeks ago.
> 
> The bike is superb, you are going to love the Remote 130.
> ...


Thanks for the reply, I bought it from a great shop And he rides a 160 remote for his own bike. I can not wait to get out on it.


----------



## dolomitedad (12 mo ago)

tpc1 said:


> I have not ridden in quite a few years and wanted to get back into riding. I went looking at bikes and ended up buying a Kona Remote 130, Did I make a good choice on this? I have not picked it up yet so I want to make sure I Made a good choice. I am 5ft 10 240 rider. Thanks for the advice


How has your Remote 130 performed? I bought one recently and the motor died after only 477km and the rear wheel collapsed too. Not very impressed.


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

l don't know about the OP's Remote 130, but l've now done nearly 3,000 miles on my Remote 160 and it's performed faultlessly apart from an issue with the battery showing less than 80% capacity after 60 charge cycles.

l've been out in wet conditions many times, after all l live in the Peak District National Park.


----------



## J4CK4L (2 mo ago)

tpc1 said:


> I have not ridden in quite a few years and wanted to get back into riding. I went looking at bikes and ended up buying a Kona Remote 130, Did I make a good choice on this? I have not picked it up yet so I want to make sure I Made a good choice. I am 5ft 10 240 rider. Thanks for the advice


 Hi, just curious how you are liking (liked) the 130? I'm 5'11" 240 and about to buy the same bike this week.


----------

